# A short plowing video with my new GoPro



## JeffCueni (Dec 16, 2011)

Playing around with a new GoPro camera that i purchased. Tried out different mounting locations, on the hood, roof, and on the blade. On the blade is a cool angle, but it get covered with snow quickly.

Enjoy.


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

cool video, different angles


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

Very good video!!!, Thanks for sharingThumbs Up


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Sweet video


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Looks good for a newbie to the GoPro. I soooooo want one, but not a necessity right now.


----------



## timsjeep (Feb 9, 2002)

Nice work. Love the angle with the light rack in the frame. Fun toys.


----------

